# HOFA IQ reverb



## Dr.Quest (Nov 5, 2013)

Anyone using this reverb? http://hofa-plugins.de/pages/start_en/hofa-iq-reverb_en.php (http://hofa-plugins.de/pages/start_en/h ... erb_en.php)
I have the 14 day demo and think it pretty cool. Not overly expensive either.
J


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 5, 2013)

I tried it and it seemed a little hollow and too roomy to me. I'm much happier with QL Spaces , Liquidsonics Reverberate and Vallhalla verbs and Virtual Sound Stage. At the moment I'm considering the Ircam verb Session 3 at 50% off it's a steal right now and it's an algorhythmic reverb. 

I'm about to download the Ircam Verb Session demo in a little bit. Just waiting on my BML 201 alt mics position download from Spitfire to finish up.


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 5, 2013)

Haven't been able to really get into the Liquidsonics one. I do like Valhalla and VSS. I'll be curious your thoughts on the Verb Session.
I did load some of Peter Roos Bricasti IR files into the IQ Reverb and thought they sounded quite nice.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 5, 2013)

Unfortunately , it was a sale time and I was crunched for decision making . QL Spaces and Liquidsonics won out. I do like the HOFA interface , but am now happy with what I have. I am looking for maybe one more algorythmic reverb and the Ircam may be it. Although I am holding out for Black Friday to get Fabfilter's wonderful FX Bundle !!! My poor wallet. :cry: 

I think I have the Bricasti Reverbs , but I am planning on picking up one of Peter's samplicity's IR sets too.

I can't really explain the why or how , but Valhalla Room reverb is magic for choirs. I can't put my finger on it , but it is a night and day difference of how good it makes choirs sound versus other reverbs. It may be worth a look if you use choir libraries . I will posat back up after I play with the Ircam tonight. It goes off sale tomorrow and have to decide asap , but it's only like a $100 right now .


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 5, 2013)

That does look interesting. Doubt I can test it before the sale ends but I still will download the demo.


----------



## Astronaut FX (Nov 5, 2013)

Another algorithmic reverb worth taking a look at is Softube's TSAR-1. It's normally around $250, but I just picked it up from Audio Deluxe for $129.99. 

http://audiodeluxe.com/products/softube-tsar-1

You have to create an account with them, and once you do so and add it to your cart, you'll see the discount applied (I'm not affiliated with Audio Deluxe - just someplace I've found to have some good deals).


----------



## Dr.Quest (Nov 5, 2013)

I demoed then bought the IRCAM Verb Session. It is a very good sounding algorithm reverb. Still looking at the HOFA as well. My wallet is feeling some discomfort. My ears are happy though.


----------



## paulmatthew (Nov 6, 2013)

LOL :D I demoed for a little bit too . I played with it a bit , comparing it with Valhalla reverb and QL Spaces (even though it's convo) . I only used Albion 1 strings and the BML Horns . The clear winner was QL Spaces and Ircam Verb Session . Spaces sounded lush and smooth but the Ircam Verb Session really had a "hollywood" film sound to it. Valhalla Room sounded good too , but like I said it is phenomenal on choirs only that I have found so far.I made sure I used small to mid size rooms with the same decays and tried a few different presets in each. 

I think the problem for me with the HOFA verb is that I really wanted to like it , it just isn't for me. I wanted it to fit for me because I really like the interface but I find there are other plugins out there that just suit me better. Hope you enjoy the Ircam Verb Session , Dr. Quest . I'm buying mine right now. I also think there is an upgrade path to go to from session to Verb to Spat.


----------



## Rob (Nov 6, 2013)

I use and like it... in the end we know that convo verbs sound just as good as the impulses are, but the addition of modulation and placement are nice, as is the separated control over early reflections and tail. I usually load the quad version of Peter's Bricasti irs and they work perfectly. Oddly enough though, if I load the two stereo files from the same library they get messed up.


----------



## vitocorleone123 (Nov 24, 2020)

_Thread necro! I did a search and this is the first one listed that's specific to this reverb as opposed to it being mentioned here or there in the intervening years._

v2 is out/coming out shortly and it looks and sounds amazing. I'm tapped out on reverbs with Reverberate 3 and a lot of IRs etc. Looks like a more than fair intro price given what it can do and what it sounds like.

https://hofa-plugins.de/en/plugins/iq-reverb/v2/


----------



## merty (Nov 25, 2020)

Damn! yesterday was thinking I didn't need another reverb :D


----------



## JEPA (Nov 29, 2020)

*REPORTING!* I have downloaded the demos for HOFA IQ-Reverb v2 and Cinematic Rooms from Liquidsonics. I compared the two against each other with an orchestral strings configuration (vlns, vlas, clls, dbs - VSL SE orchestral strings conv. bypassed) and the results are:

HOFA IQ-Reverb v2:

- I have tested mainly with Hall Berlin preset
- *Sound*: very good. All rounder IRs with no specialization. I have found some good for orchestra.
- Very good at *Positioner*: this function let you position your source signal in a 3D space, sort like 2cAudio Precedence. It works similar, you have to insert the reverb instance in your channel for every instrument. I haven't found a sync function like the Precedence server for all instances of Breeze2, BUT HOFA IQ-Reverb v2 works VERY WELL if you adjust them manually. *IMPRESSIVE* *NOTE*: you can split the source in Left and Right and position your signal in 3D like for example the double basses R-signal at the right side and the L-signal at the rear middle giving realistic reflections in a room. Try it yourself!!
- *Over 1500 IRs*: I have tweaked some presets, like Hall Berlin, Bach, and some chambers, being Hall Berlin for me the best (till yet) for Orchestra.
- *Edition*: WONDERFULL capabilities for editing your IRs. Really impressive! apart from the standard rev-time, rev-size, pre-delay, equalization, it comes with saturation(!), envelope, ducker, compressor, modulation, gate, IR-cut.
- *Mix*: Impressive possibilities with its 4 IR-engines and 2-Algo-engines. It means you can load four different IRs, each of them with different parameters of your wish, and plus two algo reverbs more.
- It has surround 5.1
- *The cherry on the cake*: You can import your own IRs in different formats per drag and drop easily, inclusive quadraphonic IRs.

Cinematic Rooms:

- I have mainly played with the presets
- Definitively top quality sound
- No positioner
- I haven't spend too much time with this reverb since I was looking for placement for the orchestra and it didn't have 3d positioner

My humble opinion:
All in one I was comparing these reverbs because of Black Friday deals and my choice is HOFA-IQ-Reverb v2, really. Cinematic Rooms top quality sound, but HOFA sound is also very good and has a lot more flexibility, the positioner works very good, inclusive for sound design with the IR import, four engines, 2 algos and tweak-ability.

All best,
Jorge

*disclaimer: I am NOT affiliated with HOFA nor Liquidsonics*


----------

